# Covert Cottage, Surrey - June 2013



## LittleOz (Jun 22, 2013)

Stumbled onto this one just by chance as I decided to have a little nosey up a track leading into forest land. I must have driven past this track thousands of times over the years but never knew what a little treasure it was hiding.

Sorry, can't find any history on the cottage or the last owner, so all I can offer are some piccies...








































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2013)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2013)

Crazy, that's gotta be worth a fortune surely?


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

awesome!! so much to be said for following a whim


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats a bit special!!

More onions and another bike. Bizarre!


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 22, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thats a bit special!!
> 
> More onions and another bike. Bizarre!




Thanks. I'm pretty sure that was a wedding dress in the wardrobe, as well.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice looking shots and location well found


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2013)

*Nice find!! *


----------



## skankypants (Jun 23, 2013)

Top stuff....I like the parrot..


----------



## nelly (Jun 23, 2013)

That looks exactly like my holiday cottage in Wales back in May!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 23, 2013)

Another one! Seems to be loads appearing/being found lately. Good shots bud


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely home and great pics!
Thanks..


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 24, 2013)

smashing looking place


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 24, 2013)

This is such a beautiful house...and really lovely photographs


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2013)

What a great find! Well done.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 25, 2013)

Very interesting. Obviously an estate manager's house originally - major clue is clock in cable end - so is there a large house or working buildings associated with this property? The 'tin' roof also raises the question if this is the original roof covering, or a replacement for a rotten thatch maybe?


----------



## krisan (Jun 27, 2013)

what a beautiful little place! the baby pic tugs at the heart strings a bit, nice shots xx


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 28, 2013)

Just brilliant . These are the best kind of explores.well photographed and thanks for the share


----------



## professor frink (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet stuff, looks like it's been untouched for years.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, every urbexers dream is stumbling across places like this! Just awesome. 
Thanks for sharing....I'm hitting Google!


----------



## Quattre (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, that's a nice place, and I know exactly to right fox to introduce to this parrot...did you find a bit more about this place?


----------



## argotittilius (Sep 26, 2013)

Its a bit sad really, someone must have died very suddenly and very alone to have left so many personal effects in an abandoned house like that.
And that baby pic *heartstrings*


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 27, 2013)

That wedding dress was touching, but so much history. UrbanX - did you manage to find out anything? It may be derelict but looks like it would be possible to restore it, such a beautiful old place.


----------

